# Neuer Wels-Rekord am Rhein?



## Meerforelle 1959 (6. Oktober 2022)

Der Hammer, Rekordfisch hin Rekordfisch her, den muss Mann erst einmal fangen, fettes PETRI von mir !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## hanzz (6. Oktober 2022)

Wahnsinns Fisch. 
Petri Heil 

Und in 3 Wochen kommt die Meldung über die Anzeige. Dann ist das Geheule wieder groß. 
Leider. 
Hätte er mal nicht erwähnt, wo er da geangelt hat.


----------



## Rheinspezie (6. Oktober 2022)

Das wird teure Protzerei...


----------



## Kanal-Angler (6. Oktober 2022)

Der Angler hätte ja hier seine Fangmeldung machen können aber ohne seinen Namen zu veröffentlichen, wenn er jetzt eine Anzeige von der PETA bekommt ist er es selber schuld. Man kann sich über jeden Fang freuen nur dumm muss man dabei nicht sein. Petri zu dem Rekord Fisch.


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Oktober 2022)

Petri Heil!

Jürgen


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (6. Oktober 2022)

Ein dickes Petri heil von mir, den muß man erstmal raus bekommen !
Möglich das die 2,62 m anerkannt werden, er hat ja zwei Zeugen. Die Anzeige ist sicher einkalkuliert, denn auch negative Publicity hält einen im Gespräch.

Über alles andere, angefangen vom Eishockey Trikot bis zum Künstlernamen kann ich immerhin schmunzeln, die Chancen aufs Dschungel Camp sind gestiegen . Hoffentlich bleibt der Junge auch danach gesund, vor allem geistig  .

Danke fürs Einstellen, sind interressante Einblicke in eine etwas andere Community.


----------



## Lajos1 (6. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,

er ist ja noch jung, da gehen die Emotionen schon mal durch die Decke. 
Allerdings ist damit zu rechnen, dass da PETA einhakt  .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## rheinfischer70 (6. Oktober 2022)

Kann hier das Video nicht öffnen. Sagt der Fänger, dass der Fisch released wurde bzw. gezielt auf kapitale Welse zum releasen fischt? Oder warum reden hier alle von Anzeigen?
Sage nur herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Fänger.


----------



## feko (6. Oktober 2022)

Ach der ist verwurstet worden wie es sich gehört....


----------



## jkc (6. Oktober 2022)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Kann hier das Video nicht öffnen. Sagt der Fänger, dass der Fisch released wurde bzw. gezielt auf kapitale Welse zum releasen fischt? Oder warum reden hier alle von Anzeigen?
> Sage nur herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Fänger.


Fischt mit Live-Echotechnik klopfend auf Wels, dabei lässt sich die Größenordnung des gezielt angeangelten Fisches relativ genau abschätzen, Fisch wird auf ner Plane am Ufer präsentiert und fotografiert / abgefilmt, Maßband  ist keines vor Ort und zur genauern Messung ist der Fisch aber nicht mehr verfügbar und man schneidet ein Stück Schnur zurecht um später messen zu können, Fangort Deutschland wird besonders betont...


----------



## feko (6. Oktober 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Fischt mit Live-Echotechnik klopfend auf Wels, dabei lässt sich die Größenordnung des gezielt angeangelten Fisches relativ genau abschätzen, Fisch wird auf ner Plane am Ufer präsentiert und fotografiert / abgefilmt, Maßband  ist keines vor Ort und zur genauern Messung ist der Fisch aber nicht mehr verfügbar und man schneidet ein Stück Schnur zurecht um später messen zu können, Fangort Deutschland wird besonders betont...


Nene der wurde ja zu Frikadellen verarbeitet.
Danach ist dem Fänger eingefallen....
Verdammt wir haben ihn nicht gemessen.
So ne kacke.
Zum  Glück gibt's noch die Schnur vom Filetiertisch.
Also für mich klingt das plausibel.
Oder möchte jemand nach den Resten buddeln die er vergraben hat?
Lg


----------



## jkc (6. Oktober 2022)

Ja, dass der Fisch zum Abtransport zerstückelt wurde ist vermutlich die letzte Hoffnung, dass da keine Strafe bei raus kommt. Wobei im Video ja zu sehen ist, ob der Fisch während der Präsentation noch lebt oder nicht....


----------



## thanatos (6. Oktober 2022)

Petri Heil - zu dem schönen Fisch -
obwohl ich für diese Art Angler wenig Verständnis habe aber das trifft bei mir  auf alle Sportler zu .


----------



## sprogoe (6. Oktober 2022)

Der Wels hätte besser den Angler gefressen, hätte der auch keine Konsequenzen zu befürchten.
Man sieht doch genau, das der Fisch während der gesamten Filmerei reglos am Boden liegt, ohne daß man eine fachgerechte Tötung erkennen kann, also, anscheinend elend verreckt.
Pardon, ist nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Vanner (6. Oktober 2022)

Petri dem Fänger, schöner Brocken.


----------



## fishhawk (6. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,

toller Fisch, da hat sich der Fänger sicherlich mehr als eine Nacht gefreut.



Lajos1 schrieb:


> er ist ja noch jung, da gehen die Emotionen schon mal durch die Decke.


Ist nicht nur jung, sondern vermutlich auch Teamangler.

Da gehören Social-Media-Auftritte und Fangmeldungen in den Medien bestimmt dazu.

Ansonsten gilt auch für ihn die Unschuldsvermutung.

Ich hoffe, dass auch nichts gegenteiliges bewiesen werden kann.


----------



## alexpp (6. Oktober 2022)

Herausragender Fang!
Geschissen auf peta und ähnlich denkende Konsorten. Toll, dass sich anscheinend nicht alle einschüchtern lassen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (6. Oktober 2022)

Top Fisch, Petri.

Auch interessant, zu erfahren, dass im Rhein mittlerweile solche Brocken unterwegs sind. Große Waller dort ja, ist bekannt - aber der Fisch da ist ein echter Endgegner am ganz oberen Ende der Range.

Motiviert mich umso mehr - war leider schon länger nicht mehr mit der Wallerspinne am Rhein. Wird nächstes Jahr dann allerhöchstens mal wieder Zeit dafür, finde das voll geil.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (6. Oktober 2022)

Voll der Urwels, fettes Petri von mir! 

Um so einen zu fangen und zu drillen, muß man sich kompromißlos auf das entsprechende extrastarke Gerät verlassen können! 

Allein bringt man so ein Vieh jedenfalls nicht ans Ufer, da muß man schon zu dritt oder zu viert sein....! Rekordverdächtig ist der Fisch jedenfalls, ob der richtig gewogen und genau vermessen wurde? 

Für einen neuen Weltrekord verlangt zumindest die IGFA sehr genaue und ausführliche Informationen über verwendetes Vorfach, Hauptschnur, Rute, Rolle und so... Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob dieser Fisch offiziell als Europa- oder Weltrekord anerkannt werden kann....


----------



## feko (6. Oktober 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Voll der Urwels, fettes Petri von mir!
> 
> Um so einen zu fangen und zu drillen, muß man sich kompromißlos auf das entsprechende extrastarke Gerät verlassen können!
> 
> ...


Aber die haben es wohl zu zweit geschafft den zu fangen.


----------



## Floma (6. Oktober 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Voll der Urwels, fettes Petri von mir!
> 
> Um so einen zu fangen und zu drillen, muß man sich kompromißlos auf das entsprechende extrastarke Gerät verlassen können!
> 
> ...


Bei diesem 2,7x-Rekord hat man afaik einen Gerichtsvollzieher zum Fisch zitiert. Irre. Zumindest gibt die Leine in dieser Logik auch mal Sinn.

Gratuliere dem Fänger natürlich.


----------



## ragbar (7. Oktober 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> mittlerweile





PirschHirsch schrieb:


> solche Brocken


Fällt mir ganz spontan der Kollege ein,der an meiner /unserer Hecht-Zander-Stelle ab und an seine Köder-Rotaugen Marke "viel zu groß" mit Rückenköderung am Drilling an Pilkrute ,größter DAM-Rolle,Pose und 70er Mono anbot-das war Ende der 80er am Rhein.

Ich war nach dem Spinnfischern mit dabei,wie der mal an der Stromkante Biss bekam,den Fisch auch hakte,der aber die 70er abspulte und weg war. Das trotz Bremse zu, Rute im Halbrund und Mann dagegen.

Das war der Stoff für Legenden,das muß damals auch schon son 2m+ gewesen sein.
Jedenfalls hab ich michn bißchen gegruselt,was für Urviecher im Rhein waren,als Jugendlicher.


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Oktober 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Für einen neuen Weltrekord verlangt zumindest die IGFA sehr genaue und ausführliche Informationen über verwendetes Vorfach, Hauptschnur, Rute, Rolle und so... Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob dieser Fisch offiziell als Europa- oder Weltrekord anerkannt werden kann....


Hallo,

der wirf offiziell auch nicht anerkannt. Außerdem wäre er bei dem Maß weder Welt- noch Europarekord. Trotzdem ein gewaltiger Fisch.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Captain_H00k (7. Oktober 2022)

Heftiger catch,muss ein mega feeling für den gewesen sein   
Die Aufmachung vom Video find ich solala,alles bisschen übertrieben wie das gefilmt und präsentiert wurde.
Is so von der Art her gar nicht meins,empfinde es sogar als leicht peinlich 
Aber das schmälert den Fang in keinem Fall,und wie es ausschaut,sind die mit dem Tier auch gut umgegangen.


----------



## silverfish (7. Oktober 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Top Fisch, Petri.
> 
> Auch interessant, zu erfahren, dass im Rhein mittlerweile solche Brocken unterwegs sind. Große Waller dort ja, ist bekannt - aber der Fisch da ist ein echter Endgegner am ganz oberen Ende der Range.
> 
> Motiviert mich umso mehr - war leider schon länger nicht mehr mit der Wallerspinne am Rhein. Wird nächstes Jahr dann allerhöchstens mal wieder Zeit dafür, finde das voll geil.



Im Rhein hausen schon Uriane. Selbst hab ich nie gezielt auf Waller im Rhein geangelt. Anfang Mai und schönes Wetter. 
Ich damals nichts besonderes im Sinn und zusammen mit einem Bonner Angler auf einer Buhne unweit vom Hotel Dreesen mit ner 30gr Rute und 0,10 er Geflochtener , 7gr Jig so in den Buhnenkessel geschlenzt.
Ein dynamischer Zuppler.Dachte an Barsch. Also noch mal an die selbe Stelle.
Rute krumm ,5m Schnur von der Rolle ,wie als n D-Zug gehakt . Peng , 30er Fluo am Knoten gerissen.
Ein Forumuser dem ich davon erzählte ,war der Meinung ,beim ersten  Zuppler hätte ich ne Antenne vom Silu getroffen und ihn geweckt. Danach hat er den Gummi inhaliert und karacho.
Die Bremse war nicht zu fest eingestellt. Die kleine Rolle war wohl einfach nicht mitgekommen beim Sprint des Silus.


----------



## Astacus74 (7. Oktober 2022)

Petri Heil zum Fang super Fisch aber das Video geht ja mal garnicht, ok da ist man aufgeregt aber das kann man besser machen, für mich ist das Fremdschämen pur


Gruß Frank


----------



## zandertex (7. Oktober 2022)

Petri zu dem Monsterfisch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## feko (8. Oktober 2022)

Ja unglaublich.....absoluter Endgegner
Viel mehr geht wohl nicht. 
Der Fisch mußte nicht mal vorteilhaft präsentiert werden. 
Der war sowieso schon kapital. 
Hammerteil.


----------



## liac (8. Oktober 2022)

Petri Heil zum wahrscheinlichen Fisch des Lebens! Schon krass und schön dass sowas hier in DE herum schwimmt.

Das Video konnte ich mir leider nur bis zum Biss ansehen, dann hab ichs gemutet, noch zum Fisch durchgeskippt und ausgemacht. Ich dachte eigentlich ich wär mit meinen 34 Jahren noch nicht sooo alt, aber für diese neue YT Generation wohl iwie schon.

Lg liac


----------



## Taxidermist (8. Oktober 2022)

Der hier wurde vor 11 Jahren gefangen, übern Bauch gemessen auch 2,62m, wahrscheinlich in der gleichen Region wie hier aktuell.





Und hier vom Frühjahr, ein stiller Drill, vom Ufer und 10cm kürzer, also 2,53m.
Der Kerl macht zwar beim Drill nicht son Gedöns, wie der hier behandelte Fänger, dafür beim Fototermin umso mehr.





Jürgen


----------

